# Respiratory Problems



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello,

I have a youngster that I have been feeding myself because I think he has a respiratory problem. I had him on Foy's Respiratory and more for two weeks and he still sounds like he's wheezing through his nose. His poop seems fine, sometime a little watery. I don't know what else to give him.....He is eating on his own now......Is Foy's Respiratory and more any good for respiratory problems?..........Happy 4th to all Max


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Count the respiration rate--how many breaths is he taking per minute?

Pidgey


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

What is IN the "Foy's respiration"? I have often thought that as a specific treatment of a specific problem, "all in ones" have so little of the one most effective medicine that it does not work at all. Maybe better as a preventative. 

My hen has had "fast respiration" for a month now, but mostly under stress. It is a confusing symptom when it presents alone. Neither Baytril nor Tetracycline were miracle cures though she has improved some with bed rest.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know if they are the same, but here are the ingredients in Global's Respiratory Plus, which I assume is similar to Foy's:

Erythromycine 7.4%
Furaltadone 11%
Oxytetracycline 3.3%
Dypirone 1.7%
Vitamin K3 0.2%
Inactive ingredients 100 grams

Personally I've had better luck with Doxy-T (Doxycyline + Tylan) for respiratory infections. It's made by the Australian Pigeon Company.

-Cathy


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Count the respiration rate--how many breaths is he taking per minute?
> 
> Pidgey


How many breaths should he have per min? He just doesn't sound right to me. Some of my other birds are sneezing too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

About 30 at rest. 

I'd go for the Doxy-T, too (see Cathy's post).

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I don't know if they are the same, but here are the ingredients in Global's Respiratory Plus, which I assume is similar to Foy's:
> 
> Erythromycine 7.4%
> Furaltadone 11%
> ...


I never think those 4 in 1 or 3 in 1 medications work. They are a waste of money. That Globals Resiratory doesn't have enough of any of the ingredients to make a difference.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Max.

Malden...eh ? My best bud is from Everett. Spent many a day in those stomping grounds when I was a young'un. Dang, that area has changed a whole bunch in the past decade.

Max, you need to isolate the ill bird immediately, if you haven't already done so...and if there are others showing the symptoms...isolate them as well.

I am gonna say that, if after 2 weeks of meds there's been little or no improvement, you should ditch what you were using & try something else....

there have been some suggestions here to move away from the 'all-in-one' formulas....I would concur. 2 folks voted for Doxy-T.....


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jaye said:


> Hi Max.
> 
> Malden...eh ? My best bud is from Everett. Spent many a day in those stomping grounds when I was a young'un. Dang, that area has changed a whole bunch in the past decade.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaye

Yes, things have changed big time! I live really close to the Everett line... I was 
originally from Revere and things are changing there too. Most people around here are selling there homes and are moving up north. I was going to order Aureomycin and Tylan concentrate and use them together, will that be just as good as Doxy-T ? Thanks Max


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The thing that I don't like about the Aureomycin powder is that it sucks water out of the atmosphere pretty badly once you open the package. It's just more trouble to keep the unused portion.

Pidgey


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> The thing that I don't like about the Aureomycin powder is that it sucks water out of the atmosphere pretty badly once you open the package. It's just more trouble to keep the unused portion.
> 
> Pidgey


Ok, ill go with Doxy-T. I am looking at Siegel's catalog as i write this and it shows APC Doxy-T and Doxy-Tyl.. Which one should I buy....Thanks a million Pidgey!....Max


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Max1170 said:


> Ok, ill go with Doxy-T. I am looking at Siegel's catalog as i write this and it shows APC Doxy-T and Doxy-Tyl.. Which one should I buy....Thanks a million Pidgey!....Max


Does the catalog specify how much of each ingredient in both brands? If equivalent I guess it doesn't matter. I just like the APC brand because that's the one I've used and it dissolves well and is very effective. It comes with clear instructions and a measuring scoop. I've found not all meds from pigeon supply houses come with instructions and I don't like it when I have to refer back to the catalog or website to get dosing info. JMO

-Cathy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Max1170 said:


> Ok, ill go with Doxy-T. I am looking at Siegel's catalog as i write this and it shows APC Doxy-T and Doxy-Tyl.. Which one should I buy....Thanks a million Pidgey!....Max


According to Siegels web site, they are out of stock on Doxy-T.........they don't show the Doxy-Tyl on the web site............They show DoxyVet, but are out of that too. 
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-respiratory.html


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1381.html
http://www.vitakingproducts.com/storefronta.htm

Will these work?


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> According to Siegels web site, they are out of stock on Doxy-T.........they don't show the Doxy-Tyl on the web site............They show DoxyVet, but are out of that too.
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-respiratory.html


Thank you Renee,


I see there are out of stock.... Max


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

*I got this off of Foy's Web site*

Foy's Doxyty Status: IN STOCK 

A potent combination of Doxycycline and Tylan. This broad-spectrum antibiotic combination aids in the treatment and prevention of Sinustis which many people confuse with Canker. Sinusitis is a yellowish, stringy accumulation of mucus found in the mouth. Doxyty also aids in the treatment and prevention of respiratory disease, Enteritis, Bumblefoot and other bacterial infections. Also effective in treating Ornithosis and Mycoplasmosis. 1 teaspoon to a gallon of drinking water for 7 days. Makes about 20 gallons. It is suggested that you remove all other water sources such as bath water. Change the drinking water daily. The tablets are meant for individual treatment.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That sounds like the ticket, then. When will it arrive ?

digression, again: I think it is really interesting what has happened to Everett....the influx of Brazilians and other cultures has really made the 'downtown' area an interesting place....there's a lotta vitality to the area now which wasn't there back in the '80s. I know some folks don't like it....but there has been a revitilization of sorts, and certainly the place has become more diverse.....

Last time I was tehre I also took a trip to some of the other towns (albeit not Malden)...Charleston, Chelsea, East Boston and such....and those places also showed some more liveliness than I had rememebred. maybe not quite the revitalization that people might expect, but it was nice to see more activity again.....

end of digression...


----------

